# Employment > Permanent Listings >  Exhibition Designer - Asian Art Museum of San Francisco, CA

## AAMHR

The Asian Art Museum seeks a skilled, imaginative, and creative designer to translate conceptual ideas into compelling exhibitions.  

  Reporting to the Exhibition Manager and working with an internal team, the Designer will determine the methods, materials, and display techniques to ensure the greatest visual appeal, educational impact, and optimum traffic flow, while bringing the museums brand to life.  He/she will prepare designs and specifications for museum fixtures, walls, and partitions. He/she will work with in-house and external designers to design exhibition graphics, and from time to time, work with outside exhibition designers, artists, and architects. 

  In addition to design tasks, the incumbent will perform a variety of preparation duties related to the installation and de-installation of works of art and exhibitions.


*ESSENTIAL FUNCTIONS*


Works with curators,      artists, museum staff, and personnel from other museums to organize works      of art into an exhibition plan suitable for public display.Uses computer aided design      (CAD) to produce scaled floor plans and elevations including  layout of walls, casework, and signage      as well as specific detailed object placement (case layouts) and color      schemes for approval by curator, deputy director, and executive      director.  Creates three dimensional      scale models, quick concept sketches, and renderings.Develops a design plan      which fits within the budget and time available for each project.Using the exhibition plan      as a guide and taking into consideration specific environmental and      aesthetic requirements of each object, specifies supplies and materials (for      example, paint, vitrines, case furniture, fabric, Plexiglas); oversees      building of various component elements (walls, cases, etc.); with input      from curators and others, makes aesthetic decisions regarding the      presentation of artworks (selects mats and frames, wall and case colors,      places objects for maximum visual effect).Coordinates and resolves      graphic requirements of exhibition and works with graphic designers and      fabricators to produce them.Creates design plans for      the collection galleries to facilitate the regular rotation of      environmentally sensitive objects, and collaboratively includes curators      in the process. Creates design plans for other special projects in the      galleries as needed.Ensures that all graphic      elements (such as signage, banners, titles, panels, labels, wayfinding) of      the exhibition are in place and complete.Confers with in-house      lighting technician to develop an effective overall lighting plan to      enhance the works of art and the visitor experience.


*MINIMUM QUALIFICATIONS*


Bachelors Degree in      graphic design, industrial design, commercial art, architecture, or      related field from an accredited college or universityFour (4) years of      progressively responsible experience in the preparation, design, and      installation of exhibit displays, or an equivalent combination of training      and experienceKnowledge of principles      and techniques of exhibition and graphic designKnowledge of state of the      art in the design and construction of museum exhibitsKnowledge of incorporating      multimedia into exhibitionsKnowledge of display and      art handing procedures for two- and three-dimensional art objects in a      variety of materials, sizes, and weightsKnowledge of the      requirements for visitors with disabilities; security and conservation      requirements and practices; safety regulations and procedures related to      construction and art installationProficiency with computer      aided design programs such as InDesign, CAD, Vectorworks, etc.Ability to organize,      represent, and communicate information effectively through design;      understand and apply principles of visitor studies and educational      theoriesAbility to conceptualize      exhibition design and make refined esthetic judgments that are appropriate      to the materials, exhibition criteria, museum goals and brandAbility to design within      budget guidelinesAbility to specify designs      in drawings, scale models, and written instructions; effectively communicate      concepts and requirements of exhibition design; identify and solve      problemsAbility to plan,      prioritize, schedule, and implement multiple design projectsAbility to listen and      respond to ideas and issues from other staff and colleagues in the field; work      productively and collaboratively with curators, artists, museum staff, and      personnel from other museums in the design and installation of exhibitionsAbility to lift and move      heavy objects up to 50 pounds as requiredCreativity and imagination


*Compensation*

  Competitive compensation and generous benefits package


*Application Procedure*

  Apply online at www.asianart.org (http://bit.ly/osWcsh) or

  Send a letter of interest and resume immediately to:

  HUMAN RESOURCES
  Asian Art Museum
  200 Larkin Street
  San Francisco, CA 94102

  FAX: 415.861.2359

  *The Asian Art Museum, a premier San Francisco institution, is one of the largest museums in the Western world devoted exclusively to Asian art. The museums magnificent and priceless collection of more than 17,000 objects, including paintings, sculpture, ceramics, bronzes, jades and textiles, exemplifies the artistic accomplishments of countries and cultures throughout Asia. *

*The Asian Art Museum is proud to be an Equal Opportunity Employer.*

----------

